# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Mos e thinjni mallin......!

## riza2008

*Mos e thinjni mallin......!

Lëreni mallin të shtegëtojë,
Në hapësirat,ku ajri humbet
Asnjëgjë, të mos flas e të mos tregojë
Dhe malli le ta quaj veten mbret.

Lëreni mallin të mos thinjet
Dhe dëbora të mos ngrijë mbi zemra,
Ngrica,bryma të bjeri e të mos zginjet
Dhe të jetë e qetë në mes ëndrrash.

Askush mos të ngelet i thinjur si unë
Dhe malli nuk ka pse të jetë dëborë.
Ortekun e mallit ta shkrijmë,t'a bëjmë një lumë
Dhe rrjedha të çajë mbi zallin e gjorë....*

----------


## riza2008

*Asnjëherë......

Asnjëherë, s'kam shtegëtuar nga vëndlindja,
Me shpirt kam qënë një njeri endacak.
Kam ikur e kthyer nga veriu e lindja,
S'kam ditur të zbuloj ngatërresën e zorrve në bark.

Asnjëherë,s'kam kuptuar ku ndodhem
Dhe pse mallin busullën e ka thyer.
Vëndlindja në ëndrra më ka lodhur
Dhe me ylberin e shpresës më ka lyer.

Asnjëherë,s'jam lyer me vdekjen,
Me vargun gjithmonë i dashuruar.
I malluar për puthjen dhe prekjen,
I vdekur për atë që s'kam treguar..  *

----------


## riza2008

*Përse.........?!

Përse po e vrisni mallin?!
Shpresën e një jete, pa jetë.
Më lejoni ta zboj, nga kjo tokë djallin
Dhe jetën ta jetoni vërtetë.

Po pse s'më kuptoni,m'a thoni!
Unë vargun e kam mirkuptim.
Ç'far kini që mallin ta zboni?!
A zbohet nga fronti një trim?!

Unë juve, ju dua, më shumë se veten,
Sa më doni ju, një Zot e di!
Përse s'e kuptoni ku mbetem?!
Përse, më ngatërroni me tjetër njeri?!

Unë mallin e dua për vete,
Kush do, ja fal dhe shpresë i dhuroj.
E lulëzoj një lule mbi mbrete
Dhe si një zog mbi pemë cicëroj....*

----------


## riza2008

*Buz liqenit.....(Meditim)


Shpresoj ta gjëj të qetë liqenin sonte,
Nën gufat e shkëmbinjve i strukur thellë.
Edhe pulbardha, për darkë të më ftonte
Të dy, ta festonim, me mish e me verë.

Me psherëtimat e dallgve të valsoja ëmbël
Të dehesha dhe të flija mbi shtratin e ti.
Mallin më të etur, ta puthja si femër
Dhe ëndrrën e mallit ta mbaja në gji.

Bukur do këndonim fërfërimën e liqenit
Mjegulla do shpërndahej nga kënga jonë.
Tek shpirti im gjith ngjyrat do ti gjenit
Lëshuar mbi liqen si ballonë.*

----------


## Ambriaca

Shume te bukura vargjet.
Edhe pse une besoj se malli gjithmone i thinjur eshte...Ne disa raste,eshte tejet i zbardhur.

----------


## riza2008

> Shume te bukura vargjet.
> Edhe pse une besoj se malli gjithmone i thinjur eshte...Ne disa raste,eshte tejet i zbardhur.


*Përshëndetje Ambriaca! Po ashtu është siç thua ti ndaj dhe un' kërkoj të kundërtën që të mos ta thinjim mallin,por ta mbajmë të freskëkt...Respekte kalofsh mirë dhe një vit i mbarë...*

----------


## mondishall

*Urime Riza per temen e re te Vitit te Ri 2011. Uroj shendet e muze, ashtu sic e ke deshmuar me penen tende tashme te njohur e te mirepritur.*

----------


## riza2008

*Trungu i parë....

U thye dhe e fundit degë nga trungu i parë
Fluturoi shpirti i saj, drejt shpirtrave të tjerë.
Nën' hijen e diellit po loton një dardhë
Dhe petalet zbardhen e ikin si erë.

Në parcelën e përjetësisë u shtua dhe një emër
Një qiparis shtrin degët mbi shpirtin e saj.
Yjet e mbiqjellshëm e futën në zemër
E kthyen në zog dhe fluturon me krah.

Nga një degë e trungut kam lindur dhe unë,
T'u shkruaj vargje e të lulëzoi pjesa tjetër.
Natën me ta të flë e ëndrrat të jenë lumë
Dhe lëvozhgën e jetës ta bluaj përmbi letër.

U thye dhe e fundit degë nga trungu i parë
Oshëtima e kërcitjes u kthye në një sinfoni.
Dhe zogjtë e përcollën me të qarë
Melodia e vajtimit si prushi i zjarrit nën' hi...*


*Mondi ju falenderoj dhe ju uroj një vit të mbarë në shëndet,punë dhe krijimtari...*

----------


## riza2008

*Ku po shkoni.....?!


Ku po shkoni, pa aguar?
Kush ju pret,kush ju përzë?!
Endacak të përvëluar
Dhimbja e mallit nuk ju nxë.

Asgjikundi nuk ka pritje,
As në tokë e as në hënë
Dhimbjet që lini në ikje
Si kambanë e ngrejnë zënë.

Ku po shkoni të dhimbosur?!
Dhimbje lini,dhimbje gjëni,
Si një det i inatosur,
Ngrin shikimi tej tek shkëmbi.

As të gjallë e as të vdekur,
S'ua dëgjon kush psherëtimat,
Era e mallit ju ka djegur,
Si rrufe mbi bokërrimat....*

----------


## riza2008

*Nata ime.......


Mbrëmë qerpiku,s'e uli qepallën
E mbajti zgjuar për hesap të vetë.
Gjuha ngacmonte vazhdimisht dhëmballën,
Sytë vallzonin si qielli me retë.

Se ç'kishte zemra, që punonte rrëmbimthi?!
Ç'kërkonte të bënte një zot e di!
Tek cepi i dritares lëviste kalimthi,
Një hije e zgjatur tamam si njeri.

Po ku e panë sytë,këtë hije magjike,
Që lozte a tallej me natën time.
Trupin m'a çponte si me një majë thike,
E s'ngeli tek mua asnjë qelizë trime.

Strukesha pas perdes,të mos shikoja hënën,
Atë që ndriçon dhe gurët në pus.
Me të drejtë thoshja os është malli i nënës
Që bredh si një hije,dhimbjen të m'a zbus?!....*

----------


## riza2008

*Ku ndodhesh....?!

E kishja menduar me kohë,
Të shkruaja ca rrjeshta, për ty.
Sa prekja penën,niste një llohë
Dhe më mbyllte,gojë dhe sy.

Prapë të kujtoj,ku të jeshë vallë?!
Si s'u bëre i gjallë, për një dekadë?!
Të kishja nga miqtë, më të rrallë
Më mbroje si kal', kur bëja rrokadë.

Më bëre, të flas me vete
Dhe vargje për ty nuk shkruaj dot.
Më thanë që ke kaluar disa dete
Dhe në ikje,kulloje lot.

Ti, tani, ndoshta jeton në xhugël.
Unë këtu mes xhuglës-njerëz.
Malli na lëkund të dyve ,si një lundër
Dhe të dy e quajmë njëri-tjetrin vëllezër.......*

----------


## riza2008

*Era e vëndlindjes.....

Malli,dje më çoi,në vëndlindjen time,
M'a shëtiti shpitin, në çdo cep dhe anë.
Tek sofati i portës, më dha ca premtime,
Më çoi në varreza dhe putha babanë.

Erën e vëndlindjes,m'a solli në dhomë,
E thithi mushkria, thuaj me një frymë.
Më thoshte shtëpia: Dëgjomë djalë,dëgjomë
Nga mungesa juaj,jam e ftohtë si brymë.

Kali i mëndjes time, brodhi në rrëpira
Edhe u ushqye, tek pragu i shtëpisë.
Çfar s'bërkëka malli,çudi mbi çudira,
M'i solli mbi gjoks,zogjtë e perëndisë...

Malli,dje më çoi,në vëndlindjen time
Me të flejta natën, deri në agim.
Sa çapkëne zemra,rreh me tringëllime
Kalon shteg më shteg....,ky është dheu im......!*

----------


## riza2008

*Askujt mos i tregoni.......!


Çfar kam parë me këta sy
Askujt nuk i tregova.
Çfar çuçrisnit ju të dy,
I thash vetes: S'dëgjova!

Çfar pa hëna atë mesnatë,
As vetes nuk i besojë.
Ç'i tha ylli,një zemërthatë
Thuai vetes të shurdhërojë.

Çfar pa buza mbi ato faqe
Askujt nuk i shkon ndërmënd.
I tha mëndjes: Dua paqe
Dhe luftë në tjetër vënd....*

----------


## riza2008

*Ti........


Ti po të duash,m'a prish mëndjen,

Më rrotullon, si një ruletë.

Me sytë e mallit,m'a shton ëndjen

Dhe dashurinë, m'a fal për jetë.


Ti po të duash,më puth, pa leje,

Se ke liçencë, në dashuri.

Më bën të vi,vetëm pas teje

Dhe të mos dua, tjetër njeri.


Ti po të duash,bën çudira,

Se je çudi, në këtë jetë,

Po të më lësh, pak hapësira,

Un' dashuroj, siç dua vetë..*

----------


## riza2008

*Të jesh me ty......

Ta prekësh mallin tënd, me buzëqeshje,
Siç buzëqesh fëmija, mbi një lodër,
Me mall të dy ta pimë, një gotë heshtje
Dhe njëri-tjetrit t'i themi; vëlla e motër.

Ta ndajmë të dy, mallin e pikëlluar
Dhe ta përhapim në çdo anë e vënd,
Si uji i nxehtë,uji i përvëluar,
T'i shkrijë kalkanet varur, si një shkëmb.

Të jesh me ty,në këto çaste malli,
Të qesh, të qaj,apo me ty të vuaj,
Me dallgë malli, ngrihet lapidari,
Me pika loti, vargun për ty shkruaj....

Ta quaj mallin tënd,një send pa vlerë,
Ta hedh diku,ku askush s'e zbulon,
Do qe për shpirtin tim,një humbje e thellë,
Do quhej fundgreminë,greminë e hon.....*

----------


## riza2008

*Sikur....?!


Sikur ti të bëhesh "mall"
Dhe un' veç, një egërsirë.
Do më shaje: Ti je djall?!
Do më thoshje: Lamtumirë?!

Sikur un' të bëhem "mall"
Dhe ti veç, një egërsirë.
Do të shaja: Ti je djall?!
Do të thoshja: Lamtumirë?!

Sikur ti të bëhesh "bletë"
Dhe un' grerëz e helmuar.
Do të shaje: Kjo s'është jetë?!
Do më vrisje pa treguar?!

Sikur,sikur,un' të vdes
Çfar do bësh,mund të m'a thuash?!
Të ta lë mallin për pjesë?!
A, t'a varros, atje ku dua...*

----------


## riza2008

*S'e dija.......!


S'të mbaj mëri,për mallin tënd të shuar,
Që vite larg më ke lënë në harresë.
Dikush një zemër tjetër,të ka zvëndësuar
Dhe pse kjo zemër ,prap ndjen debulesë.

S'e dija që dhe malli tregëtohej,
Mbi tezga zemre,si një rrobë e vjetër.
Ky shpirti im, më kot po robërohej,
Nuk diti të mallohej dhe për dikë tjetër..*

----------


## riza2008

*Tek malli yt.....!


S'e di se ç'kam,brënda në kraharuar,
Një ndjenjë malli,apo tjetër gjë.
Si zemër zogu, më qëndron mbi duar
Dhe një tik-tak,punon, vetëm për të.

Sikur jam brënda,një pylli të dëndur,
Të dal prej ti,s'qënkam fuqiplotë.
Vërdall më vjen një mendim i çmëndur,
Të bërtas fortë,ashtu kot më kotë.

Të dal në rrugë e gurve t'u lyp ndihmë,
Në një lokal, të këndoj me kitarë,
Tek malli yt,të kërkoj një rimë,
Pastaj nga gjoksi, të dal' çfar të dalë.....*

----------


## gloreta

Shume te bukura me me shume muze, te pershendes Z. Riza.

Malli mbetet gjeja me e shtrenjte!!

----------


## Marya

cjane keto tema mo


 mos e thithni mallin........

----------

